
Tech Reporters Every Startup Should Meet - nreece
http://www.businessinsider.com/tech-reporters-at-techcrunch-sai-inc-wsj-ny-times-and-more-2012-6?op=1
======
agnuku
This is a really useful list. Now how to score a warm intro from my unbuddy
Elon...

